# natural things that might help



## 18398 (Nov 11, 2006)

hi this week i've been trying peppermint tablets and i found my ibs has been more carmer than before , i also heard thet alovia juice is good to so i will be trying it . i just thought you might find this helpful.


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Heya i tried the peppermint but it didn't work well, except i don't think it was the peppermint's fault. I've been chewing pepperming gum to an extreme this past week, i got through a travel pack of 60 in 3 days *gasp* well to start with i got better but then i was really really bad, it was then i examined the package and on the side it said something like "over eating of this product may cause a laxative effect" .... oh dear! Lol i'll try peppermint tablets when my stomach calms down, good thing it's the holidays right now, phew!


----------



## 18355 (Feb 18, 2007)

Peppermint seems to take the edge off for me, at least. I've found that making peppermint tea helps not only because of the pepermint, but the gentle warmth calms my stomach and my mind.If you're in an area where you can have your own peppermint plant and dry leaves yourself for tea, do it. The difference is amazing.


----------

